# Wouxun



## frankd4

My budduy bought a WOUXN KG-UVD1P/4 as it turns out it's not a bad radio its programed via USB using a lap top it works every bit as good as my icom and for 109.00 can't beat it to bad its made in China.


----------



## laylow

frankd4 said:


> My budduy bought a WOUXN KG-UVD1P/4 as it turns out it's not a bad radio its programed via USB using a lap top it works every bit as good as my icom and for 109.00 can't beat it to bad its made in China.


If it were made any place else it wouldn't be so affordable. I have one, I love it.


----------



## frankd4

I am thinking of getting one, it does everything I need at a good price.


----------



## CulexPipiens

Is this suitable for someone new who hasn't used one yet? or would I be better off getting a name brand one to start with?


----------



## laylow

CulexPipiens said:


> Is this suitable for someone new who hasn't used one yet? or would I be better off getting a name brand one to start with?


I've actually found them to be easier to program than the big brands. Another plus is the programming software is free to download, and the USB cabled to hook it to your computer is cheap. Wouxun KG-UVD1P - KG-UV2D - KG-UV920R Mobile Transceiver has everything you need. I'm not affiliated with that site in anyway, just a satisfied customer.


----------



## frankd4

*Just ordered*

Just ordered the radio spare 1700Ma battery programing cable car charger and the doubble A battery case.
I just hope it works for me like every one else, hope to get it by Wensday of next week.


----------



## rikinwyoming

while we are on the woxun subject,,, anyone know when their dual band radio (mobile) is coming out,,,, was thinking of putting one in my bov!


----------



## frankd4

It was supposed to be out this month, I’m on the waiting list they will not release until they are sure that it’s 100%.


----------



## tyler_kd0bsa

I own one and I believe they are great little radios. For the price you cant beat them. I have the KG-UV3D model which is the newest. Accessories are cheap. For example a new battery for one of those costs about $25 and a new battery for my Yaesu vx-7 is $62.


----------



## MRGUMBY

Another great little radio is the puxing 888.
I have two ofthem.
They cover two meters, murs, airplanes, marine...etc.
You can learn to program the thing in an hour easily and for 70.00 delivered to your door with a 12 volt adapter, you can't beat it with a stick!


----------



## JustCliff

OK. I am really lacking in the comms department. 
Say I got one of these radios for a SHTH SITUATION only. What kind of range could I pick up? What kind of range for transmitting?

BTW: I wasn't always lacking....What was to be my future SIL was my comms guy.... was...


----------



## MRGUMBY

You really need to get involved in the use of it before TSHTF and be comfy in its operation.
I have been out on a weekend with preppers who bought similar units and kept them in a pack. When they took them out, the battery was shot (they kind of need to be kept charged) and by the end of the weekend, they still had not a clue how to use it.
I think you would be better off, if you want to pack it and forget it till TSHTF, with two radios.
For the 9.99 INCLUDING shipping, this thing is unbeatable. Used one. The only thing it will not do is pickup HAM operators on SSB (sideband).
I would want to get BBC/Radio Cuba/Canada/Alaska/Azores/Radio Australia...and this will do all that and more.

AM FM SW 10 Band Shortwave Radio Receiver Alarm Clock N | eBay

This is just a suggestion, but for 9.99, it is a no brainer to have in a pack.

Second radio would be a SSB CB radio. You do not need to get exotic here.
Just a good working used mobile unit and a magnet mount antenna will run for a long time on a UPS battery or car battery.
It will also reach a lot further than a handheld if the power is out and the repeaters are down.


----------



## spiritofold

MRGUMBY said:


> Another great little radio is the puxing 888.
> I have two ofthem.
> They cover two meters, murs, airplanes, marine...etc.
> You can learn to program the thing in an hour easily and for 70.00 delivered to your door with a 12 volt adapter, you can't beat it with a stick!


Hows the rx on one of these???


----------



## insidethebunker

Wouxun, They rock. Have 3 now. 1 in my GHB, 1 in my wifes GHB and one I use daily. I bought the AA battery pack for the GHB so I could pick up batteries easily. I've used the AA battery pack it for a week of morning and evening drive time with no drop off in signal. I did have a friend make an adapter from the Wouxon's SMA plug to a cable with a BNC on the other end to connect to my mobile antenna. Great range in the city and most people don't even know I'm on an HT.


----------



## frankd4

*the best*

I got the sma to PL230 adaptor and the hand mike; I connected to my Tram 1481 home antenna and hit the repeater more than 60 miles away I just ordered another they are the best bang for the buck can't wait for the mobile rig to come out.


----------



## survivalist72

our group everyone has one and we have "opened them up" to transmit and receive more frequencies.
good little radios
the website says the dual band mobile could be available as soon as february this year.


----------



## aluminum

The Baofeng UV3R are very good (I have 6 of them) and are dual band, plus they will work on many non-standard bands.... Can get them from ebay for around 45 each delivered...


----------



## laylow

aluminum said:


> The Baofeng UV3R are very good (I have 6 of them) and are dual band, plus they will work on many non-standard bands.... Can get them from ebay for around 45 each delivered...


I can't seem to get a straight answer on this...can they do alpha naming of channels?


----------



## czech

How weatherproof are these off-brand radios?

Do they accept common headset/VOX accesories?

What's the power consumption spec in standby/scan?

Does anyone have long term outdoor experience with these? Jobsite, scouting, camping, etc.?


----------



## aluminum

laylow said:


> I can't seem to get a straight answer on this...can they do alpha naming of channels?


Yes and no, lol...... If you use the software and a pc to program them, you can use alpha naming... BUT it doesnt transfer to the radio as such... the radio still shows only numeric. So.... You can see alpha on pc, but not on radio, but they werent designed to do it, so its not a big deal to me personally...

As far as the other posters questions, the Baofeng use proprietary headset wiring... no other brands headsets will work. They do (from most sellers on ebay) come with a headset included...
They have rubber seals for each jack, and seem to seal well... I have used mine at work (3 of them on a work crew) and the batteries only discharged to 3/4 power left after a full day of use. We were only using them on low power though, as we were all within 100 yds of each other, but we did use them quite a bit, I was very happy with their performance. 
Another nice thing about these is they are capable of GMRS and FMRS band use.... including privacy tones and such...


----------



## Pixelphoto

czech they are pretty weatherproof but they do sell a leather with clear plastic see thru case that i purchased. They have good orings and seals on the battery compartment antenna and around where the mic or ear bud plugs in.
I have seen two mics that work with it one was better water proofed than the other so your mileage may vary there. I use a throat mic on mine with no problem in a good rain.
power consumption in scan is great much better than my yaesu. Of course the more you transmit the more battery you use. Mine last on basic listening no talking 2-3 days before needing a recharge.
The short antenna is its downfall as trying to transmit thru hills or woodland cuts back the range dramatically like it would with any radio. I have made a roll up antenna out of wire and a connector that is 20 ft in length that can be thrown up into a tree to get more range if i am on the outskirts of the little radios reaching capability. It does help.


----------



## MRGUMBY

Yeah, I have a couple of the Puxing 888 models.
I have tried to find fault...but cannot.
The commercial radio market has been trounced.
No longer will Motorola be able to slam folks for comms.
As for hams, spending 300 for a handheld is like buying an OCC bike. (You are after a small penis name status)

(Of course, this is from a man with a very pricey automatic watch on his wrist...when 10 dollar quartz keep better time, so go figure.)


----------



## MRGUMBY

The best antenna I ever used with a HT was attached to a fishing pole and was nothing more than a vertical dipole made of wire with 35fet of thin pliable coax on it. 
(Fishing pole or bow and arrow make placement MUCH easier)


----------



## musketjim

What a great thread. Comm. is something I'm always researching and there seems to be so many opinions on radio systems. So much to keep up with, I'll probably just have to jump in and hang on.

Take care of your neighbor now, you might have to eat him later.:eyebulge:


----------



## LincTex

I have standardized on the BaoFeng UV-5R for HT's. 
The support available is amazing.

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/baofeng_uv5r/

http://www.eham.net/reviews/detail/10349

http://www.miklor.com/

http://uv5r.net/


----------



## JustCliff

LincTex said:


> I have standardized on the BaoFeng UV-5R for HT's.
> The support available is amazing.
> 
> http://groups.yahoo.com/group/baofeng_uv5r/
> 
> http://www.eham.net/reviews/detail/10349
> 
> http://www.miklor.com/
> 
> http://uv5r.net/


Just found this on Amazon.com
$29.31 free shipping on order over $35
Baofeng UV-5R

http://www.amazon.com/BaoFeng-UV-5R-136-174-400-480-Dual-Band/dp/B007H4VT7A/ref=sr_1_9?s=hunting-fishing&ie=UTF8&qid=1388104290&sr=1-9


----------



## crabapple

Thanks for the links.
Linctex & JustCliff.
I need these for field work, they can take rough handling better then a cell phone.


----------

